# 1020 Hydraulics



## Ayayron (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi All, 

First time visitor here. I'm looking at buying a John Deere 1020. There seems to be a bit of a whining sound coming from the hydraulic pump. It goes away when raising the bucket but then returns under no load. The dipstick looks good. There is a reservoir (see pic) between the engine and the fuel tank and the fluid in it is quite low. The owner believes it is just a "hydraulic cooler" but I'm thinking it's a oil reservoir. Should this be mostly filled and could the lower level be a cause of the noise? 

Thanks for the help. 
Aaron 











Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Deere of that ilk uses a charge pump and a piston hydraulic pump. Growling without a load is generally the escarpment on the high pressure pump being worn and that pump ready for rebuild or replacement. 

Low hour failure or excessive wear is usually a sign of poor maintenance or water in the main transmission sump.


----------

